
No, Apple isn’t patenting developers’ work. But it still has a bigger problem - blasdel
http://www.technovia.co.uk/2010/08/no-apple-isnt-patenting-developers-work-but-it-still-has-a-bigger-problem.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Technovia+%28Technovia%29
======
Tycho
The problem Apple have is that their name drives an enormous amount of web
traffic. I could think of worse problems.

